# Reds on the Fly



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

We found some nice reds that seemed to be in pockets of sand in less than 16" of water and we were site casting too them. They wouldn't take any plastics but we managed to catch a few on a colored jig head and small finger mullet.

Im going back this Thur and Fri and Id like to ask what Fly pattern would y'all suggest?
Im a newbe at flyfishing so a pic or detailed description would help.

Morning, incoming tide, clear water and bright sky (hopefully)

Any local POC Fly enthusiast avail?


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*redfish on the fly*

I'm not a local POC Fly enthusiast, but you can't go wrong with a Horbey spoon fly or the clouser . good luck


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Looks like you kept them...did you look in their stomachs? I typically start with a natural-colored shrimp pattern. If I get denials I switch to smaller shrimp patters. If they still deny I switch to small baitfish patterns. When all else fails throw a spoon fly. Good luck, let us know how you did.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Something small and light that will stay in the strike zone. If they're shallow I'd throw a kwan, similar to this but with a little less bulky tail










Strip it slow and steady to make it look like a baitfish or do quick short strips to make it look like a shrimp. Another suggestion would be a small crack fly or seaducer like this minus the lead eyes


----------

